# Thoughts on Blue Jean Cables?



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I need to buy a couple of HDMI cables. I have a 61" Samsung DLP 1080p, a Sony PS3 and a digital cable receiver. I don't mess with home audio much so I'm not up on the brands to go with. I was looking at a 3' cable from Blue Jeans. The cost was only about $25. Thanks. Here's a link:
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

That brand is mentioned often on the AVS forum. If
you don't DIY cables, I would try them out.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

i have nothing against Blue Jeans, really good bang for buck, but if you're only going 3 feet, grab yourself some of the Monoprice ones. Only about $5 each and will do what you need. Plus you can spend the rest of the money on some new movies


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Steve, I have one of their digital coax cables in the house...I ordered it saturday and it was here tuesday- and I'm a touch more east than you are in NC. I would use them if you don't want to make cables.

Jason Winslow


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

isnt HDMI a 19 pin cable? do people DIY their own hdmi?


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

4 days to Canada so I imagine those in the US would be even quicker.
Really nice stuff for not a lot of money. I have both the BJC series 1 and the mono price cables in the shorter lengths (6') and honestly I cant tell the difference in picture quality however the BJC looks and feels like a better quality cable and that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside so I use them.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

www.jacksmusicfactory.com




Hosa HDMI-106 6 foot 
Search Rank: 100% 
Product ID: 90924 
Our Price: $20.00 

The Hosa HDMI-106 is a 6ft video Cable. The HDMI 106 is a HDMI male to HDMI male manufactured to exact standards to meet the demands of video professionals. The Hosa HDMI106 is for high-tech applications.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hosa HDMI-110 10 foot 
Search Rank: 100% 
Product ID: 91000 
Our Price: $24.00 

The Hosa HDMI-110 is a video component cable. This particular model HDMI 110 is high definition with a length of 10 feet.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hosa HDMI-115 15 foot 
Search Rank: 100% 
Product ID: 91001 
Our Price: $30.00 

The Hosa HDMI-115 is a Male to Male video cable. Hosa video cables, like the HDMI 115, are manufactured to exacting standards to meet the demands of video professionals in high-tech applications. The Hosa HDMI115 has a length of 15 feet....


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Blue Jeans is some nice quality stuff. I recommend them for sure.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I ordered some stuff from Blue Jean and is was great quality. They were very pleasant to deal with also.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Awsome. Thanks for the replies. I think I'll order some tomorrow.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

I've ordered a few cables from Blue Jeans. Very happy with them.


----------

